# Hummingbird cam?



## Mommabear (Dec 27, 2014)

I am going to try and upload a couple photos. Joy (my resident hummer) is back. This is her 4th year gracing us with her presence. Unfortunately (or fortunately) 4 yrs ago she built her nest smack dab center in our sliding glass door about a foot away from the house under the eave.

The first year we had wind chimes she decided to nest on. We did everything to discourage her letting her fly away as hubby, dogs, and I used the door and path ALL day. She couldn't be swayed. The nest kept being built as she watched us on her nest watch tv, and live life in the most used room of the house.

Quick background on 3 of the clutches. The first babies were taken days before fledge by a crow. I was across the yard and it was too late. Cried for days. We moved the windchimes hoping not to go through this again. She would fly up to the nest and then us looking for her babies. With an s - hook there instead we never thought she would come back. And she did. Clutches were lost to crows, etc. and she has returned every time.

Looking online I saw a hummer nest on U-stream with bird netting. We put it up and success. A couple of birds tried but mom and babies were safe for a successful fledge. Mom and one baby have remained residents in a bottle brush tree out back year round.

Joy is nesting again. She has never nested before end of March. Last year on the hook the nest almost fell off by the time babies were ready for fledge. After contacting a re-habber we decided the best thing to try and keep babies near mom. At 3 weeks they were due to leave any day. She suggested a thin strip of cupboard lining around the nest because that doesn't stick to their delicate feet. NOT THE KIND WITH ANY STICK LIKE CONTACT PAPER.

I was so proud when I saw those babies fly.

Never dreaming Joy would reuse the nest this year or at least until spring and we would take it down...She's done it again! A new nest built on the repaired one. Ugh. It's a love hate thing at this point. Nature is nature but at your den heartbreaking. We do love Joy though.

There in lies my problem. This year I want to mount a webcam. I have a mirror on a pole that I follow her nests with but don't want to be that intrusive.

Has anyone used an outdoor cam or have any ideas? I have already decided it has to be wireless. I have been looking at the Hawk Eye. Just not sure of the quality. The nest is just above the door so we can't see in. I would love to see the babies we worry about so much without disturbing mom. She let's me take pics although I don't even focus. Just hold the phone above my head, hope for a good shot in the one minute and leave.

I don't want to ustream anything just be able to view from the computer. Has anyone else done something similar outside or have ideas?

Sorry for the long post. These babies mean so much to us. That's how we brought Tootles (the hatchling DT in.) Found him in the yard and I planted to attract birds. Tootles is doing great and also such a happy addition to the crowd. Will post pics of the tort up in the correct forum. Thank you so much for any advice in advance. Tomorrow I will take a pic of the new nest. She has built it about 3/4 inch above from last year on the same hook over the cabinet lining.

Thanks again,
Jacquie


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 28, 2014)

That's so cool! Hummingbirds like to make nests in tight, secure spaces (like your eave!) 
Try not to touch the nest too much, because I read that hummingbirds have very little scent, and revealing the nest could lead to trouble  (but you've had enough trouble, and so has Joy )
I've never used a webcam, but this thread had been going about-
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...eb-cam-with-an-old-phone.103625/#post-1006899


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 28, 2014)

I found it interesting how you are saying she is nesting so much earlier then her norm. Just this week we had a flock of robins show up. They normally show up in a couple of months (March is the actual norm month). I also saw a bluebird, another bird that should not be here this time of year.


----------



## Mommabear (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Joy is one funny bird. When she started building her nest I made sure we made extra noise, commotion and she knew we use the yard a lot. The sliding door is used all day for the dogs and she kept coming back. I think the one picture is from the inside of the window and you can see how close she is to us. We don't bother her except when I take photos every couple of days. I do put the netting up once there are babies. She doesn't seem to mind it at all. 

At fledge I also put a slightly blown up old air mattress underneath on the ground. The concrete patio is below the nest. The dogs go out through a bedroom at that time so they don't frighten them out of the nest. 

It is so crazy how the birds have shown up so early. I'm wondering if it has to do with last two warm winters. This is the first time it really feels like winter here in over 2 years. (Mother Nature went a little over board though right now) This is the first year I really noticed Joy didn't migrate but this is much earlier nesting. 

First egg was laid today so #2 should be tomorrow. She is going to have a tough enough time with the temps we are having right now so the camera is going to wait until the next clutch. Tonight we are supposed to have a low of 31 and don't know how the little eggs won't freeze. I'm wondering if they will be viable. I hope they are for her. Thanks for listening. Hopefully babies in mid January.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 31, 2014)

Regarding the webcam, I routinely check in on the nesting birds at Maryland's Blackwater National Wildlife Refuge. They effectively use AND sell the Hawk Eye cam. Since your nests are close to your house, seems like an east install!

Heres the link to their store AND while there check out their active webcams.

http://www.friendsofblackwater.org/store.html


----------



## Mommabear (Dec 31, 2014)

Perfect. Thank You Maro! I just took a peek and I think we have settled on the Hawk Eye also. I hadn't seen the weather protector before which might be added protection even though it is under the eaves. 

Will post updates on these eggs although I am concerned with the weather. The next clutch will have a cam. We put it off every year and now I know what to use those Christmas gift cards on. 

Jacquie


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 31, 2014)

Mommabear said:


> Perfect. Thank You Maro! I just took a peek and I think we have settled on the Hawk Eye also. I hadn't seen the weather protector before which might be added protection even though it is under the eaves.
> 
> Will post updates on these eggs although I am concerned with the weather. The next clutch will have a cam. We put it off every year and now I know what to use those Christmas gift cards on.
> 
> Jacquie



Great. I keep thinking that I need one as well! Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 31, 2014)

ewww baby hummingbirds look kinda gross, but cute at the same time!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't get to see them nesting, so I love when you share your pictures with us.


----------



## Mommabear (Jan 9, 2015)

Just wanted to post a quick update. Egg #1 was laid 12/31. Egg #2 was 1/2. If all goes well babies approx 1/16. Hoping they are viable. It was below freezing on the mornings she laid them. Santa Ana winds were really strong so we didn't put up the bird trellis netting up. Didn't want it to get blown up and tangled in the nest . 

Not the best pic. Just stood on a chair and held the phone above my head. Will wait to take pics again when they hatch. (We notice her start feeding). 

Joy is being her normal playful self. Flies up to the windows 2-3 times a day. Also hovers, waiting at the kitchen window when I clean/refill the feeders. Fingers crossed we have babies. Enjoy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yay! I hope everything goes great for those little eggies and their mom.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 11, 2015)

One egg seems so much bigger then the other one.


----------



## Mommabear (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Jacqui
Yes, one is larger. I need to pull out my other sd card from prior year for more photos. If you notice in the last nest one baby is larger (the big mouth) and it was the same. We actually named the larger one "Bully". Always had a mouth open and eating first. We were very concerned about "Baby" and I am so grateful I kept a diary so I won't worry day as much this time.

Concern this time because the first egg was laid a morning 28f. Hatch should be any day. We will see. I have left Joy alone. Thank goodness for the mirror taped to a broom. I will notice shell on patio and mommy feeding when they arrive.

As you can see besides the sliding door she blocks our laundry/back dog mud room door. Muddy dogs are going through the bedrooms or kitchen. Oh well. What we do for nature.

Thanks for the interest. Fingers crossed. Will post updates.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Mommabear (Jan 19, 2015)

Babies! Woke up to egg shells on the ground at 6 am so hatch was during the night. Took a quick peek with the mirror this afternoon and they look fine. I can also tell mommy is feeding two so both seem to be eating fine. 

I won't get pics until Saturday or Sunday. Leaving her alone for now. Until then they just look like raisins. In my journal from last year it's day 6 for fuzzy babies so will try then.

I went out front to refill the feeder this morning. Looks like another one is trying to nest at the top of the feeder in the s - hook. Same type Joy is in. I didn't have the heart, had my hubby take it down. She wants the food source but unfortunately she doesn't realize I won't be able to fill it. We hung another EMPTY hook several feet down and not in front of the front door. 

When I turned around to walk in another hummer nest is trying to build on the porch light chain. That one we left alone. It looks like it is going to fall off and she will leave it. We are on an acre with tons of trees. Wish they would use them 



Attached are some pics and I will update if any changes.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 19, 2015)

I love your thread! What amazing photos! I think the net idea is brilliant. I also wonder if the nest could be hidden out of predator's sight with a thin sheet or something like that??? I've never seen hummingbird nests or eggs (SO TINY!).--What a treat! Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 23, 2015)

How awesome so many are wanting to nest where you could have watched them (if the sites had been usable for them long term)


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 23, 2015)

Such tiny tiny shells!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any update? I love this thread!


----------



## Mommabear (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes! I have photos of the babies I took through a small time frame on Saturday. It was Santa Ana winds outside with 60 mph winds on the weekend and rain on Monday . The babies are on my phone (tablet too big in the s-hook) I will post tomorrow a.m. Got a couple good ones.

I snapped these photos of Joy on the babies this morning from the den right after the rain. The photo of her feeding the babies is just a couple of hours later. Normally I get much better pics but with the weather so crazy I have left her alone. 

Notice the clothespins at the bottom of the net? Our saving grace during the winds. I was so worried about the netting getting tangled up in the nest and tried to think of a way to hold it down without bothering her. Then remembered clip on corner weights on outdoor tablecloths to hold them down. This was just enough. Ta Da! 

Boy was she angry at me last week while starting seeds and and a couple other good things in Tootles summer spa Friday. 

3 other nests starting strong in the yard but will get into that further tomorrow with baby pics. Thanks for asking!

Jacquie


----------



## Mommabear (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry, here are the photos.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a hummingbird nest in my yard too but it is too high for me to put a cam in it. 

This thread are Cool, Cool, COOL! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2015)

Glad they survived the wind.


----------



## Mommabear (Jan 28, 2015)

Posting pics and then will go where I can type. I don't do as well on the tablet.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 4, 2015)

Aww, so cute and so fuzzy!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 6, 2015)

They are getting big fast.... well bigger, not actually big.


----------

